# 07 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon



## bpberg1 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am new to the forum so please take it easy on me . Just picked up an 07 Rubicon this weekend. I am now looking for a plow for "personal use". I will be using it to clear my 1/4 mile driveway and a small office driveway. Both are gravel. Most of the time our snow falls are well under a foot (except last season). I have been reading about plow suggestions but would also like to hear about any mods that people would recommend. Guy at local plow shop said I did not need to make any suspension changes to the Rubicon. Curious what others would say.... keeping in mind I am not a commercial operation. I also don't want to destroy my jeep and prefer to do things right. Does anyone install auxillary transmission coolers or is this not an issue in the winter time?

Thanks for any help to this newbie.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Lots of people use jeeps. Any number of manufacturers make a unit for it. The amount of damage you do to a vehicle is directly proportionate to the why you drive Snoway makes a excellent driveway unit that offers doen pressure though there are a number of other choices. 

Welcome to Plowsite, I'm sure the jeep patrol will be along shortly:waving:


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

For personal use with a personal plow Id add some weight to the back and plow with it


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I use a Meyer 6' 8" plow with my 1997 Wrangler Sahara - awesome set up! I'm not looking to sell the 1997 and buy a plow (Meyer or Snow Dogg) for my 2008 Sahara unlimited


----------



## bpberg1 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Boss Plow*

I'm considering the Boss Sport Duty plow. It is a toss up between that and the Meyer 6'8" Drive Pro. But I'm leaning towards the Boss. I like the cylinder lift and the poly. Any thoughts from others? Weight is the same. Price is almost the same...


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

bpberg1;1106573 said:


> I'm considering the Boss Sport Duty plow. It is a toss up between that and the Meyer 6'8" Drive Pro. But I'm leaning towards the Boss. I like the cylinder lift and the poly. Any thoughts from others? Weight is the same. Price is almost the same...


I have the Meyer Drive Pro on my 07 Wrangler X. I put 200 pounds of sand in the back with my tools and tow chain and I have had zero problems.

Post pics when you get it all rigged up!

Welcome to the site :waving:

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com

Follow us on facebook: Bertog Landscape Company


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont have a Meyer, but everyone I know that has one complains about taking it on and off
I do know BOSS is very easy to slip on and off.... Im sure someone with meyer will chime in.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

hillbillydeluxe;1109717 said:


> I dont have a Meyer, but everyone I know that has one complains about taking it on and off
> I do know BOSS is very easy to slip on and off.... Im sure someone with meyer will chime in.


no issues getting the meyer on or off the wrangler. very easy imo.


----------



## bpberg1 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Boss Sport Duty*

I am being told the Boss Sport Duty may not fit on my 07 Wrangler Rubicon. The Boss website says it fits the 07 Jeep Wrangler X. I know the frames are the same but the Rubicon has an electronic sway bar and sits a bit higher. Does anyone know about the Boss in this situation? I can't seem to get any straight answers from the dealer. I have contacted Boss but no answer as of yet...


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

No problems getting the Meyer off my 1997 Wrangler (Sahara) either.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

log onto redsgarage.com.. he's on plowsite as well. They have Boss plow pictures of 2007 jeep wrangler's with sport duty's... including a rubicon. ( if that helps any)


----------

